# Steam enfernt Erotik-Spiele mit minderjährig aussehenden Spielfiguren



## Darkmoon76 (9. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam enfernt Erotik-Spiele mit minderjährig aussehenden Spielfiguren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam enfernt Erotik-Spiele mit minderjährig aussehenden Spielfiguren*


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Dezember 2018)

So wie ich das verstanden habe sind da zwei Valve Mitarbeiter auf Hexenjagd gegangen, sodass Valve sich jetzt wohl genötigt sah nach ziemlich viel Fanprotest eine Ausrede zu finden und ein Statement rauszugeben.

Valve hat ja früher schon bewiesen, dass sie Probleme mit minderjährigen Protagonisten in Anime Spielen haben, auch wenn es Null Erotik oder Fanservice in ihnen gibt sondern das normale Storys mit Jugendlichen sind. Ausschlaggebend ist der Zeichenstil, dass es Anime Figuren sind. 
Da machten sie genau das gleiche was Sony jetzt tut: Anime = Böse, westlicher Stil = alles egal.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe sind da zwei Valve Mitarbeiter auf Hexenjagd gegangen, sodass Valve sich jetzt wohl genötigt sah nach ziemlich viel Fanprotest eine Ausrede zu finden und ein Statement rauszugeben.
> 
> Valve hat ja früher schon bewiesen, dass sie Probleme mit minderjährigen Protagonisten in Anime Spielen haben, auch wenn es Null Erotik oder Fanservice in ihnen gibt sondern das normale Storys mit Jugendlichen sind. Ausschlaggebend ist der Zeichenstil, dass es Anime Figuren sind.
> Da machten sie genau das gleiche was Sony jetzt tut: Anime = Böse, westlicher Stil = alles egal.


Dass du das nicht checkst... es geht hier nicht um "Anime ist böse", sondern "Erotischer Inhalt mit (optisch) minderjährigen ist böse". Wtf... Visual Novels, in denen die Protagonisten ganz klar als Erwachsen zu erkennen sind, bleiben ja und werden auch via Steam vertrieben werden können.


----------



## Wamboland (9. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass du das nicht checkst... es geht hier nicht um "Anime ist böse", sondern "Erotischer Inhalt mit (optisch) minderjährigen ist böse". Wtf... Visual Novels, in denen die Protagonisten ganz klar als Erwachsen zu erkennen sind, bleiben ja und werden auch via Steam vertrieben werden können.



Selbst auf ner Seite wo man richtige Adultgames findet, sind Spiele mit Minderjährigen verboten - bzw. wenn die Figuren zu kindlich aussehen - einfach weil das schnell die falschen Leute anzieht und mehr Probleme macht als es wert ist. 

Bei Anime ist halt das Problem das dort selbst 18 jährige oft wie 12 aussehen - egal ob Erotik oder nicht. The Testament of Sister New Devil ist ein gutes Beispiel, da ist es auch extrem sexualisierter Inhalt und die Succubi sieht nicht nach 18 aus - läuft trotzdem so auf Netflix (zumindest in DE, in den USA natürlich nicht ^^). 

Solange man bei Steam nicht gezielt einstellen kann das Spiele mit NSFW Inhalten nicht in der Friendlist angezeigt werden, wird das eh kaum wer nutzen ^^  Also ich möchte zumindest nicht das die Leute sehen falls ich sowas spiele


----------



## pcg-veteran (9. Dezember 2018)

In Visual Novels, Zeichentrickfilmen und Comics ist es recht einfach, am Anfang einen Disclaimer einzubauen, daß alle abgebildeten fiktiven Personen 18 Jahre oder älter sind. Im Zweifelsfall kann man die Handlung immer in einem Parallel-Universum mit veränderter Biologie ansiedeln. (Allerdings gibt es sicher auch Grenzfälle, in denen man damit nicht durchkommt.)

Wenn es aber bereits bei Spielen und Filmen ein Problem ist, wenn fiktive Charaktere, die an Sex/Erotik -Inhalten beteiligt sind, zu jugendlich (< 18 ) aussehen, wie soll die Gesellschaft dann mit realen Personen umgehen, die zwar volljährig sind, aufgrund ihrer zierlichen Figur oder ihrer Kleidung bzw. ihres Stils (Cosplay, Age Play) nach gesellschaftlichen Normen noch minderjährig aussehen? Jede sexuelle Handlung wie auch das Beobachten, Zeichnen, Photografieren, Filmen etc. von einer solchen Person bei sexuellen Handlungen wäre dann ja eigentlich illegal/ein Verbrechen, weil man es zumindest visuell mit einem Kind zu tun hätte. In Zeiten von Kinderpornographie, sittlichem Verfall, etc benötigt unsere Gesellschaft dringend eine neue Kaste von Sittenwächtern, die jedem Staatsbürger neben der tatsächlichen auch die visuelle Volljährigkeit, quasi das Erwachsen-Aussehen, bestätigen, um die Gesellschaft vor Schaden zu bewahren. 
(Früher genügte für das Erwachsen Aussehen bzw. Erwachsen werden meist der einsetzende Haarwuchs an verschiedenen Körperstellen, aber heute regeln das entsprechende Gesetze, zumal die körperliche Entwicklung der Menschen sich in der Regel ja nicht an staatlich verordnete Zeitpläne hält. (Außerdem ist Körperbehaarung heute in Zeiten des Jugendlichkeitswahns bei vielen Gruppen ästhetisch out.))

Kurz zusammengefasst : Es fehlen verbindliche Normen, wann eine (fiktive oder reale) Person erwachsen genug aussieht, um legal Erotik/Sex betreiben zu können.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> In Visual Novels, Zeichentrickfilmen und Comics ist es recht einfach, am Anfang einen Disclaimer einzubauen, daß alle abgebildeten fiktiven Personen 18 Jahre oder älter sind. Im Zweifelsfall kann man die Handlung immer in einem Parallel-Universum mit veränderter Biologie ansiedeln. (Allerdings gibt es sicher auch Grenzfälle, in denen man damit nicht durchkommt.)
> 
> Wenn es aber bereits bei Spielen und Filmen ein Problem ist, wenn fiktive Charaktere, die an Sex/Erotik -Inhalten beteiligt sind, zu jugendlich (< 18 ) aussehen, wie soll die Gesellschaft dann mit realen Personen umgehen, die zwar volljährig sind, aufgrund ihrer zierlichen Figur oder ihrer Kleidung bzw. ihres Stils (Cosplay, Age Play) nach gesellschaftlichen Normen noch minderjährig aussehen? Jede sexuelle Handlung wie auch das Beobachten, Zeichnen, Photografieren, Filmen etc. von einer solchen Person bei sexuellen Handlungen wäre dann ja eigentlich illegal/ein Verbrechen, weil man es zumindest visuell mit einem Kind zu tun hätte. In Zeiten von Kinderpornographie, sittlichem Verfall, etc benötigt unsere Gesellschaft dringend eine neue Kaste von Sittenwächtern, die jedem Staatsbürger neben der tatsächlichen auch die visuelle Volljährigkeit, quasi das Erwachsen-Aussehen, bestätigen, um die Gesellschaft vor Schaden zu bewahren.
> (Früher genügte für das Erwachsen Aussehen bzw. Erwachsen werden meist der einsetzende Haarwuchs an verschiedenen Körperstellen, aber heute regeln das entsprechende Gesetze, zumal die körperliche Entwicklung der Menschen sich in der Regel ja nicht an staatlich verordnete Zeitpläne hält. (Außerdem ist Körperbehaarung heute in Zeiten des Jugendlichkeitswahns bei vielen Gruppen ästhetisch out.))
> ...



Es ist kein Verbrechen, mit einer Person sexuelle Handlungen zu vollführen, die sehr jung aussieht, aber bereits volljährig ist. Wie du auf sowas kommst, ist mir schleierhaft. 

In der Realität kann man allerdings immer noch im Zweifelsfall nach dem Alter und (wenn man sich nicht sicher ist) nach dem Personalausweis fragen. Es gibt auch Minderjährige, die deutlich älter aussehen, als sie sind. Bei Erotik Games ist das in der Regel nicht möglich, mal eben nach dem Ausweis zu fragen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele dieser Spiele tatsächlich Minderjährige (Schülerinnen o.ä.) als Protagonisten aufweisen.


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

> Kurz zusammengefasst : Es fehlen verbindliche Normen, wann eine (fiktive oder reale) Person erwachsen genug aussieht, um legal Erotik/Sex betreiben zu können.



Diese Aussage ist deswegen nicht sinnvoll, weil es null ums Aussehen geht, wenn wir fragen, wer mit wem legal Sex haben darf. Das Strafgesetzbuch regelt (im Sinne einer „verbindlichen Norm“) eindeutig, was wann erlaubt ist, nämlich: 

(a) Alle sexuellen Handlungen an/vor/mit Kindern unter 14 Jahren sind verboten, 
(b) einvernehmlicher Sex unter Minderjährigen (also Altersgruppe 14–18 ) ist erlaubt, 
(c) die Bewertung einvernehmlicher sexueller Handlungen Volljähriger (>18 ) an/vor/mit Minderjährigen (<18 (aber >14)) ist eine kompliziertere Kiste und hängt von Fragen der Bezahlung, Abhängigkeitsverhältnissen usw. ab.

Vor diesem Hintergrund sehe ich die im Artikel angesprochenen Spiele durchaus als hochproblematisch an, da es sich (polemisch ausgedrückt) vielleicht um „Kindsmissbrauchssimulationen“ handelt, deren Spielvergnügen eben aus der Phantasie, Kinder zu missbrauchen, gezogen wird. Bzw. dies zumindest für einen Teil der Zielgruppe nicht auszuschließen ist.


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bei Erotik Games ist das in der Regel nicht möglich, mal eben nach dem Ausweis zu fragen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele dieser Spiele tatsächlich Minderjährige (Schülerinnen o.ä.) als Protagonisten aufweisen.


Weil es so schön passt: youtu.be/B-YqoWBiLy4?t=115

Animes und Visual Novels haben über die Jahre einen immer jüngeren Stil erreicht. Ein erwachsenes Design der Charaktere darf man mit der Lupe suchen. Ich finde das muss man ebenso berücksichtigen.
Denn zum Vergleich wurden einst indizierte Spiele nicht etwa vom Index genommen, weil dort die Gewaltdarstellung reduziert wurde, sondern weil sich die Darstellung von Gewalt insgesamt verändert hat.

Ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu urteilen, ab wann das Design nicht mehr akzeptabel ist aber DAS eine Änderung stattgefunden hat, sollte man einfach im Hinterkopf behalten.
Ansonsten prallen hier 2 Welten aufeinander.


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

> Ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu urteilen, ab wann das Design nicht mehr akzeptabel ist aber DAS eine Änderung stattgefunden hat, sollte man einfach im Hinterkopf behalten.



Das  Argument ist auf jeden Fall anzuerkennen. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es bestimmte „Schwellen“ gibt, die nicht überschritten werden sollten. Klar, das ist die klassische Dammbruch-Argumentation, die ich wahrscheinlich in der Mehrzahl weiterer Kontexte ablehnen würde. Ob das hier zu akzeptieren ist oder nicht, ist dann wahrscheinlich eine Frage des persönlichen moralischen Kompass’. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich den „Stil“ an sich auch gar nicht großartig problematisch. Der fehlende Disclaimer bzgl. des Alters der Protagonisten bzw. die (bei Böswilligkeit zu unterstellende) Suggestion, es handelte sich um Minderjährige und das absichtsvolle Vagehalten ist der Knackpunkt.


----------



## suggysug (10. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe sind da zwei Valve Mitarbeiter auf Hexenjagd gegangen, sodass Valve sich jetzt wohl genötigt sah nach ziemlich viel Fanprotest eine Ausrede zu finden und ein Statement rauszugeben.
> 
> Valve hat ja früher schon bewiesen, dass sie Probleme mit minderjährigen Protagonisten in Anime Spielen haben, auch wenn es Null Erotik oder Fanservice in ihnen gibt sondern das normale Storys mit Jugendlichen sind. Ausschlaggebend ist der Zeichenstil, dass es Anime Figuren sind.
> Da machten sie genau das gleiche was Sony jetzt tut: Anime = Böse, westlicher Stil = alles egal.



Da kannste sicher sein das Youtube auch früher oder später auf diesen Zug springen wird! 

@Topic
Werde ich nicht viel darauf eingehen da ich schon paar Monate zuvor *hier* schon mir die Seele aus dem Leib geschrieben hab.
In Kurzform: Es gibt bessere Lösungen als eine Löschung/Verbannung/Zensierung, grade bei fikitiven Figuren wo das Aussehen bzw Alter (bei den Meisten Charaktären die betroffen) sowie die Szenerie, Interpretationsache ist.
-Wenn es Erotik ist!-
Dann müsste man aber auch allgemein mit allen erotischen Medien (oder Gewalt) bei Steam so umgehen. Gerade bei Steam könnte man einen Ü18 Bereich Problem los erstellen wo man solches Material zeigen könnte.


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

> -Wenn es Erotik ist!-
> Dann müsste man aber auch allgemein mit allen erotischen Medien (oder Gewalt) bei Steam so umgehen. Gerade bei Steam könnte man einen Ü18 Bereich Problem los erstellen wo man solches Material zeigen könnte.



Erstens denke ich, dass zwischen „Gewaltfantasie“ und „Kindsmissbrauchsfantasie“ ein qualitativer Unterschied besteht. 

Und da Steam nunmal DIE Mainstream-Plattform ist (und es auf absehbare Zeit wahrscheinlich auch bleibt), würde die Grundsatzentscheidung, solches Material verfügbar zu machen, langfristig die Grenzen dessen, was im Mainstream zeig- und sagbar ist,  verschieben.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung entsprechend ist dann auch eine Verschiebung der Schwelle dessen,  was MACHbar ist, langfristig nicht so weit entfernt. Außerdem halte ich es durchaus für sinnvoll, das es bestimmte Diskursregeln gibt - für mich ein Zeichen von Zivilisiertheit.


----------



## suggysug (10. Dezember 2018)

AmberR00m schrieb:


> Erstens denke ich, dass zwischen „Gewaltfantasie“ und „Kindsmissbrauchsfantasie“ ein qualitativer Unterschied besteht.
> 
> Und da Steam nunmal DIE Mainstream-Plattform ist (und es auf absehbare Zeit wahrscheinlich auch bleibt), würde die Grundsatzentscheidung, solches Material verfügbar zu machen, langfristig die Grenzen dessen, was im Mainstream zeig- und sagbar ist,  verschieben.
> 
> Meiner persönlichen Meinung entsprechend ist dann auch eine Verschiebung der Schwelle dessen,  was MACHbar ist, langfristig nicht so weit entfernt. Außerdem halte ich es durchaus für sinnvoll, das es bestimmte Diskursregeln gibt - für mich ein Zeichen von Zivilisiertheit.



Geht aber nicht um Kindermissbrauch.
(Dein von mir Zitierter Satz bezieht sich auf Erotik und Gewalt, also blutiges gemetzel wie zB in Witcher 3, im Allgemeinen und nicht auf Kindesmissbrauch).


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

> Geht aber nicht um Kindermissbrauch.



Naja, wenn ich mich an den Artikel halte, demnach das Problem darin besteht, dass es um die Darstellung von sexuellen Handlungen an/vor/mit Minderjährigen geht, dann wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das der Definition von „Kindsmissbrauch“ widerspricht.


----------



## suggysug (10. Dezember 2018)

AmberR00m schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mich an den Artikel halte, demnach das Problem darin besteht, dass es um die Darstellung von sexuellen Handlungen an/vor/mit Minderjährigen geht, dann wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das der Definition von „Kindsmissbrauch“ widerspricht.



Deswegen hab ich das hier geschrieben 



suggysug schrieb:


> ..., *grade bei fikitiven Figuren wo das Aussehen bzw Alter (bei den Meisten Charakteren die betroffen) sowie die Szenerie, Interpretationsache ist.*


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Weil es so schön passt: youtu.be/B-YqoWBiLy4?t=115
> 
> Animes und Visual Novels haben über die Jahre einen immer jüngeren Stil erreicht. Ein erwachsenes Design der Charaktere darf man mit der Lupe suchen. Ich finde das muss man ebenso berücksichtigen.
> Denn zum Vergleich wurden einst indizierte Spiele nicht etwa vom Index genommen, weil dort die Gewaltdarstellung reduziert wurde, sondern weil sich die Darstellung von Gewalt insgesamt verändert hat.


Nicht die Darstellung von Gewalt insgesamt hat sich verändert. Sondern das Verhalten dieser Gewalt gegenüber, was Games angeht. Was in God of War 3 dargestellt wurde, wäre einige Jahre zuvor undenkbar gewesen und das Spiel wäre mit Sicherheit auf dem Index gelandet. 

Allerdings ist Gewalt gegen Kinder nach wie vor ein Tabu, auch in der Spielebranche. Von sexuellen Handlungen mal ganz zu schweigen. Meistens richtet sich die Gewalt in Games gegen Gegner, die sich auch mit den zumeist gleichen oder ähnlichen Mitteln zur Wehr setzen können. 



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu urteilen, ab wann das Design nicht mehr akzeptabel ist aber DAS eine Änderung stattgefunden hat, sollte man einfach im Hinterkopf behalten.
> Ansonsten prallen hier 2 Welten aufeinander.


Naja, wenn ein kleines Anime-Mädchen mit großen Augen, kleinen Brüsten und Piepsstimme über den Bildschirm fleucht, geht man ja unweigerlich aufgrund der Darstellung erstmal davon aus, dass es sich dabei um ein Kind handelt, bzw. einer Jugendlichen. Insbesondere dann, wenn überhaupt keine Angabe des Alters gegeben ist. Stichwort: Kindchenschema

Wenn besagtes Anime-Mädchen aber ganz klar vom Spiel als Volljährig bezeichnet wird, wäre das in meinen Augen weniger problematisch und dann wäre es auch nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt, wenn man das Spiel von der Plattform entfernt. Denn besagtes Mädel wäre ja volljährig und somit kein Kind mehr. Fragwürdig wäre dann lediglich die Darstellung besagten Mädels, die sich mit dessen Alter beißt.


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich das hier geschrieben



„Interpretationssache“ ist mir in diesem Kontext zu schwammig. Damit wäre ich dann wieder bei meinem Dammbruch - wenn wir das EINE akzeptieren können, weil der Interpretationsspielraum das hergibt, dann können wir vielleicht auch das ANDERE im Rahmen eines bestimmten Interpretationsspielraums akzeptieren.

Insofern kann ich mich RedDragon20 nur anschließen:



> Wenn besagtes Anime-Mädchen aber ganz klar vom Spiel als Volljährig bezeichnet wird, wäre das in meinen Augen weniger problematisch und dann wäre es auch nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt, wenn man das Spiel von der Plattform entfernt. Denn besagtes Mädel wäre ja volljährig und somit kein Kind mehr. Fragwürdig wäre dann lediglich die Darstellung besagten Mädels, die sich mit dessen Alter beißt.


----------



## suggysug (10. Dezember 2018)

AmberR00m schrieb:


> „Interpretationssache“ ist mir in diesem Kontext zu schwammig. Damit wäre ich dann wieder bei meinem Dammbruch - wenn wir das EINE akzeptieren können, weil der Interpretationsspielraum das hergibt, dann können wir vielleicht auch das ANDERE im Rahmen eines bestimmten Interpretationsspielraums akzeptieren.
> 
> Insofern kann ich mich RedDragon20 nur anschließen:



Auch dazu gab ich schon was geschrieben,


suggysug schrieb:


> Es gibt bessere Lösungen als eine Löschung/Verbannung/Zensierung,



ZB einem Patch mit Anhebung des Alters.

Allerdings was das Bild hier im Topic angeht, wo zwar zugegeben klar *für mich* Kinder zu sehen sind kann ich aber keinerlei erotischen Aspekt der Szenerie abverlangen. Es sind Kinder im Schwimmbad mehr nicht, andernfalls müsste man auch Schwimmbäder im Allgemein verbieten (nach der Logik).


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Allerdings was das Bild hier im Topic angeht, wo zwar zugegeben klar *für mich* Kinder zu sehen sind kann ich aber keinerlei erotischen Aspekt der Szenerie abverlangen. Es sind Kinder im Schwimmbad mehr nicht, andernfalls müsste man auch Schwimmbäder im Allgemein verbieten (nach der Logik).


Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen kann man natürlich alles so interpretieren, dass es einem selbst in den Kram passt. ^^ Dass der Screenshot aus einem Spiel kommt, in dem eben diese Protagonisten sexuellen Situationen ausgesetzt sind, sollte auch dir klar sein. Ich glaube kaum, dass PCGames da nun eine explizitere Szene als Screen hernehmen würde. Einfach aus Jugendschutzgründen.


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> ZB einem Patch mit Anhebung des Alters.
> 
> Allerdings was das Bild hier im Topic angeht, wo zwar zugegeben klar *für mich* Kinder zu sehen sind kann ich aber keinerlei erotischen Aspekt der Szenerie abverlangen. Es sind Kinder im Schwimmbad mehr nicht, andernfalls müsste man auch Schwimmbäder im Allgemein verbieten (nach der Logik).



Der Patch, der dann einen Disclaimer implementiert, die Protagonisten seien volljährig? Würde das Problem für mich mindestens entschärfen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass wir hier darüber diskutieren müssen, inwiefern das Bild stellvertretend für das ganze Spiel stehen kann oder nicht. Es scheint ja eindeutig sexualisierte Szenen zu beinhalten. Ob es regelmäßig zu solchen bei einem normalen Schwimmbadbesuch kommt – ich bezweifle es zumindest.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2018)

Schwieriges Thema... und durch einen Disclaimer nicht wirklich zu lösen.

Beispiel: Ein erotisiertes Sci-Fi-Setting in dem auch Erwachsene ein Leben lang kindlich bleiben bzw. eine kindliche Gestalt aufweisen. Da kann man dann wohl noch lange deklarieren, dass es sich dabei nicht um Kinder per se handelt, sondern um Erwachsene in Kindergestalt. So oder so: Mir fällt eine Altersbestimmung in Animes nie leicht...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Dezember 2018)

Zunächst noch mal an alle die wieder KiPo und Co. schimpfen, in diesen VNs gibt es teils nicht mal Erotik oder Fanservice das sind oft stinknormale Geschichten mit halt Minderjährigen Akteuren. 
Aber bei Anime wird generell gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Niemand würde eine Folge TKKG als Jugendpornografie verbannen, weil die Helden im Sommer mal im Schwimmbad sind.



pcg-veteran schrieb:


> IWenn es aber bereits bei Spielen und Filmen ein Problem ist, wenn fiktive Charaktere, die an Sex/Erotik -Inhalten beteiligt sind, zu jugendlich (< 18 ) aussehen, wie soll die Gesellschaft dann mit realen Personen umgehen, die zwar volljährig sind, aufgrund ihrer zierlichen Figur oder ihrer Kleidung bzw. ihres Stils (Cosplay, Age Play) nach gesellschaftlichen Normen noch minderjährig aussehen? Jede sexuelle Handlung wie auch das Beobachten, Zeichnen, Photografieren, Filmen etc. von einer solchen Person bei sexuellen Handlungen wäre dann ja eigentlich illegal/ein Verbrechen, weil man es zumindest visuell mit einem Kind zu tun hätte. In Zeiten von Kinderpornographie, sittlichem Verfall, etc benötigt unsere Gesellschaft dringend eine neue Kaste von Sittenwächtern, die jedem Staatsbürger neben der tatsächlichen auch die visuelle Volljährigkeit, quasi das Erwachsen-Aussehen, bestätigen, um die Gesellschaft vor Schaden zu bewahren.



Du wirst lachen, bei den uralt Aufklärungsfilmen Schulmädchen Report von 1970, die seit Jahrzehnten im Fernsehen laufen, da hat es jetzt Teil 1 und 3 erwischt. Alle Darsteller in den Filmen sind über 18. 

Der Hersteller wollte die Altersfreigaben eigentlich nach so vielen Jahren senken lassen und hat sie deswegen neu eingereicht, stattdessen hat die BPJM beide Filme indiziert und sogar auf Liste B gesetzt (d.h. mit Aussicht auf Beschlagnahmung). Jetzt kommt der Hammer, Teil 1 mit Begründung von Jugendpornografie, Teil 3 mit Begründung wegen Kinderpornografie. D.h. wird das Gericht dem Stattgeben ist alleine der Besitz von Teil 3 strafbar - also jeder der das mal im TV aufgenommen hat sollte tunlichst seine Aufnahme löschen. 

Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich, was da heutzutage abgeht, diese Filme sind nun wirklich sowas von harmlos.


Und genau deswegen gehe ich auf die Hetze der nicht Betroffenen die solche Zensur unter dem Deckmantel des Jugendschutzes (wer wird geschützt, fikitive nicht existente Figuren sicher nicht?) gut heißen gar nicht weiter ein, die haben es nicht verstanden und finden es sicher auch toll, wenn der Staat ihnen demnächst verbietet ohne Burka das Haus zu verlassen oder ähnliches. Muslimische Männer kriegen ja einen steifen wenn sie wallendes Haar sehen, deswegen ist es ja sinnvoll, dass alle Frauen sich bedecken, auch hierzulande, damit diese Männer nicht zum Tier werden und zu Vergewaltigungen animiert. Wir müssen da ja einfach an die geänderten Zustände denken und der anderen Kultur Rechnung tragen. (Dies jetzt mal so als übersputztes, einfach Beispiel).


----------



## AmberR00m (10. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ein erotisiertes Sci-Fi-Setting in dem auch Erwachsene ein Leben lang kindlich bleiben bzw. eine kindliche Gestalt aufweisen. Da kann man dann wohl noch lange deklarieren, dass es sich dabei nicht um Kinder per se handelt, sondern um Erwachsene in Kindergestalt.



Dem entgegen wende ich ein, dass der (in Ermangelung eines besseren Begriffs) „ästhetische Wert“ ein anderer ist. Bei solchen Szenarien bzw. (durchaus klassischen und bekannten) Gedankenexperimenten steht meines Erachtens das Szenario im Vordergrund und es geht darum, zu erkunden, wie eine Welt mit den gesetzten Parametern aussähe.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch auf die zur Debatte stehenden Visual Novels zutrifft.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2018)

AmberR00m schrieb:


> Dem entgegen wende ich ein, dass der (in Ermangelung eines besseren Begriffs) „ästhetische Wert“ ein anderer ist. Bei solchen Szenarien bzw. (durchaus klassischen und bekannten) Gedankenexperimenten steht meines Erachtens das Szenario im Vordergrund und es geht darum, zu erkunden, wie eine Welt mit den gesetzten Parametern aussähe.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch auf die zur Debatte stehenden Visual Novels zutrifft.



Natürlich ist "der Kontext" wichtig. Die Frage lautet vielmehr, ob er bei dieser Problemstellung entscheidend ist, oder ob eben schon die (isoliert betrachtete) Komponente "erotisierte Kindgestalt" ausreichen sollte, die Zugänglichkeit des Werkes aufs Extremste einzuschränken.

Ich persönlich finde es äusserst schwierig, eine klare Linie zu ziehen, bzw. einen Schlüssel zu definieren, der zwischen erlaubtem und unerlaubtem Inhalt zu unterscheiden vermag.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde ja, dass alles was in der Realität verboten ist, auch in Videospielen verboten gehört. Damit sind dann alle Probleme gelöst. Punkt!


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Dezember 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass alles was in der Realität verboten ist, auch in Videospielen verboten gehört. Damit sind dann alle Probleme gelöst. Punkt!



Und in Filme und in Büchern natürlich auch. 
Habe ich schon oft gedacht, bei etwas schönem wie Erotik drehen die Sittenwächter am Rad aber bei derbster Gewalt sehen sie keine Probleme. Da haben viele einfach verhunzte Moralvorstellungen.


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass alles was in der Realität verboten ist, auch in Videospielen verboten gehört. Damit sind dann alle Probleme gelöst. Punkt!



Wie ist es, wenn in einem Krimi ein Verbrechen geschieht? Gehört der Krimi (egal ob Buch oder Film oder Videospiel) dann automatisch verboten? Ein solches Verbot würde vielen Filmen und Spielen ihre Grundlage entziehen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Dezember 2018)

Oh nein, nackte Zeichentrickfiguren! Rette sich, wer kann!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zunächst noch mal an alle die wieder KiPo und Co. schimpfen, in diesen VNs gibt es teils nicht mal Erotik oder Fanservice das sind oft stinknormale Geschichten mit halt Minderjährigen Akteuren.
> Aber bei Anime wird generell gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Niemand würde eine Folge TKKG als Jugendpornografie verbannen, weil die Helden im Sommer mal im Schwimmbad sind.
> 
> 
> ...


a.) Burkas sind in DE ja wohl eher eine Rarität. Aber wie du jetzt von Visual Novels auf islamische Sitten kommst, ist mir schleierhaft. 

b.) Ob der Schulmädchen-Report nun aufklärend ist oder nicht, darüber lässt sich streiten. Als aufklärend würde ich an der Stelle die Filme von Oswalt Kolle bezeichnen und die sind ihrer Darstellung schon recht grenzwertig. Kleiner Fun Fact für dich: Sowohl der Schulmädchen-Report, als auch die Filme von Oswalt Kolle standen damals in massiver Kritik, aufgrund ihrer Inhalte. Die wurden auch nicht unbedingt freudig und mit offenen Armen von allen Seiten aufgenommen.

c.) Wenn du nicht auf die Gegenseite eingehst, dann hör doch einfach auf, deinen Senf dazu zugeben.  Du bist, hinsichtlich dieser Thematik, ganz offensichtlich ohnehin der letzte, mit dem man da eine vernünftige, konstruktive Diskussion führen kann. Wenn ich mir den allgemeinen Tenor in diesem Thread hier so ansehe, sehe ich keine Hetze, sondern meistens (nicht immer) zumindest stichhaltige Argumente bezüglich dem Für und Wider dieser Entscheidung.

Für dich scheint ja aber alles Hetze zu sein, was irgendwie gegen Dinge geht, die du gern hast (erotische Visual Novels mit Minderjährigen z.B.  )


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

Im Prinzip müssen wir ja froh sein, daß Steam uns schützt.

Wir leben in einem Land, in dem auch das unbeabsichtigte Betrachten (oder ungesehen auf dem PC speichern) von einem Kunstwerk, in dem fiktive bzw. nicht-reale kindliche oder jugendliche Figuren sexuelle Handlungen durchführen (Kinder- bzw. Jugendpornographie) mit bis zu einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe geahndet wird. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob man das Kunstwerk absichtlich oder unabsichtlich betrachtet hat oder ob es dem eigenen Geschmack  entspricht oder nicht oder ob reale Personen geschädigt oder gefährdet wurden. Wenn eine der Visual Novels auf dem Index landet und man hat im Steam-Cache noch eine Kopie eines entsprechenden Screenshots aus dem Katalog, dann könnte man nach der Gesetzeslage bereits dran sein.

Wer schützt uns vor solchen Gesetzen?


----------



## Loosa (10. Dezember 2018)

Zumindest in Deutschland (EU?) ist die Rechtslage klar, und Valve dürfte sich gar nicht anders Verhalten als sowas zu sperren.
Seit 2015 gilt: keine Kinderdarstellungen in sexualisierten Posen. Völlig egal ob bekleidet oder nicht, real oder virtuell - keine geschlechtsbetonte Körperhaltung von Minderjährigen.

Vor einigen Monaten ging ja schonmal so ein Fall durch die Medien. Auf dem Titelbild war eine Figur erkennbar kindlicher als die anderen und mit Teddy in der Hand.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Gerade bei Steam könnte man einen Ü18 Bereich Problem los erstellen wo man solches Material zeigen könnte.


Oh nein, dann müßte man dort ein ordentliches Altersnachweissystem einführen ! 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ein kleines Anime-Mädchen mit großen Augen, kleinen Brüsten und Piepsstimme über den Bildschirm fleucht, geht man ja unweigerlich aufgrund der Darstellung erstmal davon aus, dass es sich dabei um ein Kind handelt, bzw. einer Jugendlichen. Insbesondere dann, wenn überhaupt keine Angabe des Alters gegeben ist. Stichwort: Kindchenschema.


Guck mal einen normalen japanischen Porno.
Was da erwachsene Frauen mit Piepsstimmen rumquietschen als wären sie nicht volljährig spricht Bände.
Im Übrigen stellen die zum synchronisieren von Animes idR nicht extra kleine Mädchen ein, da sollte dem aufmerksamen Betrachter/Zuhörer ein Licht aufgehen.

Achso und größere Augen haben im realen auch keine Kinder und kleine Brüste sind auch durchaus in unseren Breiten verbreitet,  wird nur so nicht wahrgenommen,
zumal in Anime auch gerne gnadenlos überzeichnete dicke Dinger vertreten sind.
In Animes ist irgendwie alles in Extremen überzeichnet, groß oder klein, sowohl bei Augengrößen, Brüsten oder O/X Beinen, ... "durchschnitt" ist da schon fast die Ausnahme.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> a.) Burkas sind in DE ja wohl eher eine Rarität.


Nö, nur örtlich sehr unterschiedlich.
In den richtigen Stadtteilen der richtigen Städten ist das echt heftig !


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zumindest in Deutschland (EU?) ist die Rechtslage klar, und Valve dürfte sich gar nicht anders Verhalten als sowas zu sperren.
> Seit 2015 gilt: keine Kinderdarstellungen in sexualisierten Posen. Völlig egal ob bekleidet oder nicht, real oder virtuell - keine geschlechtsbetonte Körperhaltung von Minderjährigen.
> 
> Vor einigen Monaten ging ja schonmal so ein Fall durch die Medien. Auf dem Titelbild war eine Figur erkennbar kindlicher als die anderen und mit Teddy in der Hand.



Dann sollten vielleicht alle Menschen in Deutschland spätestens ab dem 18. Geburtstag ihre Kuscheltiere abgeben bzw. aus dem Schlafzimmer verbannen, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Dann sollten vielleicht alle Menschen in Deutschland spätestens ab dem 18. Geburtstag ihre Kuscheltiere abgeben bzw. aus dem Schlafzimmer verbannen, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


Das offene herumtragen von Kuscheltieren z.B. auf dem Jahrmarkt gehört Erwachsenen verboten, große Mülltüte drüber, fertig.

Brandheisser Stoff, weil ggf. "Minderjährig":
https://st3.depositphotos.com/79574...8672778-stock-photo-woman-with-a-soft-toy.jpg


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Guck mal einen normalen japanischen Porno.
> Was da erwachsene Frauen mit Piepsstimmen rumquietschen als wären sie nicht volljährig spricht Bände.
> Im Übrigen stellen die zum synchronisieren von Animes idR nicht extra kleine Mädchen ein, da sollte dem aufmerksamen Betrachter/Zuhörer ein Licht aufgehen.
> 
> ...


Mir ist das absolut klar. Aber was genau ändert das an meiner Aussage?  Natürlich ist es nicht immer auf den ersten Blick klar, ob die Figur nun tatsächlich noch ein Kind ist oder nicht. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Aber manchmal reicht auch schon die Situation und die Umgebung, in der sich die Figur befindet, damit das ungefähre Alter klar wird. Da sollte dem aufmerksamen Betrachter/Zuhörer ein Licht aufgehen und es zumindest mal kritischer sehen. 

Wenn ich mir ne Visual Novel angucke, in der Protagonisten in Schuluniform innerhalb einer Schule in 'peinliche' Situationen gebracht werden, geht man ja wohl kaum davon aus, dass die Volljährig sind, oder nicht? In einer Visual Novel, die in einem Fantasy Setting spielt, ist es erstmal nicht immer ganz klar und allerspätestens hier sollte ganz klar gemacht werden, wie alt die Protagonisten überhaupt sind. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Nö, nur örtlich sehr unterschiedlich.
> In den richtigen Stadtteilen der richtigen Städten ist das echt heftig !


Ich war ja nun schon in etlichen (Groß-)Städten unterwegs und mir sind keine solchen, von dir suggerierten Mengen an Burkaträgerinnen aufgefallen. Oder meinst du Kopftücher? Die sind in der Tat nicht gerade rar gesäht. Aber das schon lange vor der "Flüchtlingswelle" aus dem Nahen Osten. Allerdings: Kopftücher =! Burkas

Aber egal, darum soll es nicht gehen.  Mir ist nur nicht geläufig, wie man vom Thema des Threads auf islamische Sitten kommen kann.


----------



## restX3 (10. Dezember 2018)

In Japan ist das völlig normal. So lange es sich auf Animes beschränkt sehe ich da kein Problem. Die Japaner scheinen irgendwas richtig zu machen. Ist das Land mit der geringsten Vergewaltigungsquote weltweit. Ob das an den Animes liegt?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mir ist nur nicht geläufig, wie man vom Thema des Threads auf islamische Sitten kommen kann.


Dazu mußt Du dich mal selbst befragen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

restX3 schrieb:


> In Japan ist das völlig normal. So lange es sich auf Animes beschränkt sehe ich da kein Problem. Die Japaner scheinen irgendwas richtig zu machen. Ist das Land mit der geringsten Vergewaltigungsquote weltweit. Ob das an den Animes liegt?


Grundsätzlich magst Du da recht haben, aber das ist dort kulturell ganz anders behaftet.
So sagt man den Japanern nach das sie es mit der Strafverfolgung in der Ecke nicht so genau nehmen bzw auf einem Auge blind sind.
Das gilt auch für Minderjährigenzeugs. (Bilder von Minderjährigen in Dessous etc. womit junge Mädchen ih Taschengeld aufbessern)

Außerdem haben die auch noch so ein (zumindest teilweise) fragwürdigen Umgang mit "Ehre".


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dazu mußt Du dich mal selbst befragen.


Wieso? Dazu besteht kein Grund. Ich ging damit nur auf den Post vom Oger ein. Das Thema "Burka und Islam" hat sich nun auch für mich erledigt.  




LesterPG schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich magst Du da recht haben, aber das ist dort kulturell ganz anders behaftet.
> So sagt man den Japanern nach das sie es mit der Strafverfolgung in der Ecke nicht so genau nehmen bzw auf einem Auge blind sind.
> Das gilt auch für Minderjährigenzeugs. (Bilder von Minderjährigen in Dessous etc. womit junge Mädchen ih Taschengeld aufbessern)
> 
> Außerdem haben die auch noch so ein (zumindest teilweise) fragwürdigen Umgang mit "Ehre".


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in Japan wird "Kinderpornografie" wohl nochmal anders definiert. Andernfalls wären Lolicon-Animes und Spiele wohl kaum möglich. Allerdings sind die Jungs da drüben, was Kinderpornografie angeht, in der Umsetzung von Strafen deutlich härter als hierzulande.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dazu mußt Du dich mal selbst befragen.


Nope, das war der Spiritoger:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... Und genau deswegen gehe ich auf die Hetze der nicht Betroffenen die solche Zensur unter dem Deckmantel des Jugendschutzes (wer wird geschützt, fikitive nicht existente Figuren sicher nicht?) gut heißen gar nicht weiter ein, die haben es nicht verstanden und finden es sicher auch toll, wenn der Staat ihnen demnächst verbietet ohne Burka das Haus zu verlassen oder ähnliches. Muslimische Männer kriegen ja einen steifen wenn sie wallendes Haar sehen, deswegen ist es ja sinnvoll, dass alle Frauen sich bedecken, auch hierzulande, damit diese Männer nicht zum Tier werden und zu Vergewaltigungen animiert. Wir müssen da ja einfach an die geänderten Zustände denken und der anderen Kultur Rechnung tragen. (Dies jetzt mal so als übersputztes, einfach Beispiel).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in Japan wird "Kinderpornografie" wohl nochmal anders definiert. Andernfalls wären Lolicon-Animes und Spiele wohl kaum möglich. Allerdings sind die Jungs da drüben, was Kinderpornografie angeht, in der Umsetzung von Strafen deutlich härter als hierzulande.


Ich denke unabhängig von kuturell gewachsenen Dingen zielt es dort mehr auf das Schadensprinzip ab, was mMn gar nicht mal so ein schlechter Ansatz ist.

Wenn es z.B. Pädophilen hilft, Lolicon als vollständigen Ersatz für KiPo zu nutzen kommt dabei niemand zu Schaden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nope, das war der Spiritoger:


Aber das "Raritätending" kam von Red, er hätte nicht drauf eingehen müssen, dann wär ich auch nicht drauf eingegangen seine Aussage gerade zu rücken. 

Nu aber gut damit !


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wie ist es, wenn in einem Krimi ein Verbrechen geschieht? Gehört der Krimi (egal ob Buch oder Film oder Videospiel) dann automatisch verboten? Ein solches Verbot würde vielen Filmen und Spielen ihre Grundlage entziehen.


Ja, gehört alles verboten. Ab jetzt nur noch saubere Sat1 Familienunterhaltung und  Rosamunde Pilcher Bücher.


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

Gesetze werden eigentlich in erster Linie geschaffen, um die Gesellschaft oder reale Menschen vor Schaden zu schützen, z.B. Kinder und Jugendliche vor sexuellem Missbrauch durch andere Menschen. Wenn existierende Gesetze gebrochen werden, handelt es sich um ein Verbrechen, egal ob dabei reale Menschen nun tatsächlich gefährdet wurden oder zu Schaden gekommen sind, und die Gesellschaft ist gezwungen, diese Verbrechen zu ahnden bzw. zu strafen, um die Glaubwürdigkeit der Gesetze und der Gesellschaft, die diese Gesetze erlassen hat, zu erhalten. Gesetzesbrecher, also Menschen, die sich nicht an die Regeln einer Gesellschaft halten, sind nicht beliebt.
Der gefolgsame Bürger hält sich an alle Gesetze, egal ob in einer konkreten Situation nun eine Gefährdung der eigenen oder anderer Personen möglich ist oder nicht. Das fängt schon dabei an, daß ein Fußgänger nicht bei Rot über die Strasse geht, selbst wenn er alleine und weit und breit kein Auto zu sehen ist. Selbst wenn er der letzte Mensch auf dem Planeten wäre, müßte er bis zur Grünphase warten. Die Regeln der Gesellschaft stehen über dem Ermessen des Einzelnen.

Wenn nun Gesetze zum Schutze einer Gruppe andere Gruppen in ihrer Freiheit einschränken, so sind das Opfer, die die Gesellschaft zum Schutze dieser Gruppe bringen muß. (Meist gehören die Personen, die Gesetze vorschlagen oder erlassen, aber nicht zu der Gruppe, die das Opfer bringt. Manchmal ist vielleicht auch die Gruppe, die das Opfer bringen muß, das eigentliche Ziel eines Gesetzes.)

Natürlich muss man sich fragen, wie sinnvoll Gesetze sind, deren Übertretung in einem großen Teil der Fälle absehbar nicht zu einer Gefährdung oder Schädigung von realen Personen führen und von der Bevölkerung (bzw. dem nicht-Gesetzgebenden Teil der Bevölkerung) daher regelmäßig begangen werden. Damit kriminalisiert man fahrlässig die eigene Bevölkerung, aus deren Steuergeldern die eigene rechtliche Verfolgung dann auch noch finanziert wird.

Wikipedia schreibt zB zum Thema "nicht-reale Kinderpornografie" :


> Manche Sexualforscher vermuten in der aggressiven Gesetzgebung gegen Kinderpornografie den Versuch sexualfeindlicher, moralkonservativer Gruppen, Pornografie allgemein zu kriminalisieren. Da dies aber wegen des politischen Klimas in westlichen Staaten oftmals nicht möglich sei, würden stattdessen Gesetze gegen Kinderpornografie forciert, die auf eine Weise geschrieben werden können, die nicht nur Kinderpornografie, sondern auch viele andere Medien mit pornografischem Inhalt oder bloßer Nacktheit kriminalisieren.


----------



## suggysug (10. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Oh nein, dann müßte man dort ein ordentliches Altersnachweissystem einführen !



Würde ich gut finden, besserer Jugendschutz geht nicht. 
Wobei ich schon seit langem daran zweifel ob es um Jugendschutz noch geht und nicht ob uns allen am besten Medien und Meinungen diktiert werden sollte - wenn man mal so manche Kommentare ließt.  
Als ob scheinbar alle Erwachsene unzurechnungfähig sind und nein, bevor jetzt jemand mir mit KiPo kommt, ich meine nicht Dinge die per Gesetz verboten sind.
So geschmacklos Hentais sind mit Kindern ist es dennoch kein KiPo. (auch nicht per Gesetz verboten  - sollte ich mich irren wünsche ich mir den Paragraphen wo dies auf diesen Zeichenstil bezogen geschrieben steht)
Und mal wieder geht es auch nicht um Hentais, sondern um Spiele (Die dies in einem bestimmten Zeichenstil darstellen) wo man zudem durchaus die Dinge an westliche Standarts anpassen (angegebenes Alter, Aussehen, Geschichtshintergründe) kann, komisch nur das immer der leichteste Weg genommen wird. (Zensur bzw Löschung)
Wobei so komisch ist es auch nicht da es weniger um Erotik mit Kinder geht sondern viel mehr Erotik an sich. (anders kann ich diese Radikalität mir nicht erklären)

Wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin ob es bei den betroffenen Spielen wirklich um Erotik geht oder die Spiele eigentlich ein anderes Genre haben mit schlüpfrigen Szenen oder Szenen die einfach nur Szenerie passende Kleidung zeigen wo zu viel rein interpretiert wird.


----------



## Sanador (10. Dezember 2018)

Hach ja, wieder dieses Thema!
Ich für meinen Teil finde es ein bisschen heuchlerisch, dass virtuelles Morden in Spielen in Ordnung ist, doch erotische Darstellung fiktiver Charaktere so kritisch angesehen wird.
Der Sprite/Polygon kann nicht minderjährig sein, er besteht doch nur aus Einsen und Nullen.


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Als ob scheinbar alle Erwachsene unzurechnungfähig sind und nein, bevor jetzt jemand mir mit KiPo kommt, ich meine nicht Dinge die per Gesetz verboten sind.
> So geschmacklos Hentais sind mit Kindern ist es dennoch kein KiPo. (auch nicht per Gesetz verboten  - sollte ich mich irren wünsche ich mir den Paragraphen wo dies auf diesen Zeichenstil bezogen geschrieben steht)
> Und mal wieder geht es auch nicht um Hentais, sondern um Spiele (Die dies in einem bestimmten Zeichenstil darstellen) wo man zudem durchaus die Dinge an westliche Standarts anpassen (angegebenes Alter, Aussehen, Geschichtshintergründe) kann, komisch nur das immer der leichteste Weg genommen wird. (Zensur bzw Löschung)
> Wobei so komisch ist es auch nicht da es weniger um Erotik mit Kinder geht sondern viel mehr Erotik an sich. (anders kann ich diese Radikalität mir nicht erklären)
> ...



siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderpornografie

Die Gesetzeslage ist so allgemein gehalten, daß im Prinzip bereits der Kauf/Besitz eines PCs mit Internetanschluß als Vorbereitung einer Straftat, sich im Internet (Kinder-)Pornographie anzuschauen, gelten könnte. Sollte man beim Surfen im Internet absichtlich oder unabsichtlich auf entsprechende "verbotene" Bilder stoßen, ist man automatisch ein gefährlicher Krimineller und muß damit rechnen, für Jahre weggesperrt zu werden. (Ich frage mich, wie kann man im Internet feststellen, ob ein Bild "verboten" ist oder nicht, ohne einen Blick darauf zu werfen.) Dabei ist es in D. unerheblich, ob es sich um ein Foto von realen Personen oder zB eine Illustration oder ein Anime handelt oder ob es überhaupt einen Mißbrauch gab.


----------



## suggysug (10. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderpornografie
> 
> Die Gesetzeslage ist so allgemein gehalten, daß im Prinzip bereits der Kauf/Besitz eines PCs mit Internetanschluß als Vorbereitung einer Straftat, sich im Internet (Kinder-)Pornographie anzuschauen, gelten könnte. Sollte man beim Surfen im Internet absichtlich oder unabsichtlich auf entsprechende "verbotene" Bilder stoßen, ist man automatisch ein gefährlicher Krimineller und muß damit rechnen, für Jahre weggesperrt zu werden. (Ich frage mich, wie kann man im Internet feststellen, ob ein Bild "verboten" ist oder nicht, ohne einen Blick darauf zu werfen.) Dabei ist es in D. unerheblich, ob es sich um ein Foto von realen Personen oder zB eine Illustration oder ein Anime handelt oder ob es überhaupt einen Mißbrauch gab.


Danke für den Input .

Wichtiger ist doch wie man in der Medienwelt klar fest stellt wann ein Kind ein Kind ist (wenn es nur eine Zahl ist, ist es zb gerechtfertigt es zu Sperren, statt die Zahl zu ändern?).  Da ist es eben schwierig vor allem in Animes und auch in der Realität gibt es so manche Tücken, zb in der Pornoindustrie sind manche Akteure die sich gerne jünger darstellen (auch mal in Schulanzug in Japanostyle) als sie eigentlich sind. Ist das dann auch KiPo?


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

Bei realen Personen wird man wohl das tatsächliche Alter zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nehmen :
Kinderpornografie = pornografische Darstellungen von sexuellen Handlungen von, an oder vor … Personen unter 14 Jahren
Jugendpornografie = pornografische Darstellungen von sexuellen Handlungen von, an oder vor … Personen zwischen 14 und 18 Jahren
Wie man damit umgeht, wenn eine Pornodarstellerin bezgl ihres Alters schwindelt und sich älter macht, weiß ich nicht. 

Abgesehen von offensichtlichen Kinder-Darstellungen fehlen bei jugendlichen fiktiven Personen und Fantasiewesen passende Kriterien, d.h. da können dann vermutlich die Sittenwächter frei interpretieren, was sie erlauben und was nicht. Wie man entscheiden soll, ob eine fiktive animierte Person wie 16, 17, 18, oder 19 aussieht, weiß ich nicht. 

Das ganze ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie aus einem an sich sinnvollen Gesetz zum Schutz realer Kinder und Jugendlicher, die durch ihr Alter eindeutig bestimmt sind, durch Erweiterung auf fiktive Personen, denen man ein Alter nicht eindeutig zuweisen kann, ein Mittel zur willkürlichen Zensur von (erotisch/pornografischer) Kunst wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Würde ich gut finden, besserer Jugendschutz geht nicht.


Sorry, ich hab die Ironie nicht gekennzeichnet. 

Leider tut man sich bei den Platformen super schwer ein verbindlichen Altersnachweis einzuführen, was bleibt ist dann praktisch eine Form von Zensur oder Geburtstagsangaben wo sich ein 5jähriger bequem 50Jahre alt machen kann.
MMn ist hier dringend handlungsbedarf.


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Dezember 2018)

Als Altersnachweis gilt ja oft die Bezahlmethode. Kreditkarte oder Bankkonto und damit auch ein Paypal-Konto gibt es denke ich nicht für Kinder, müßte also über die Eltern laufen, die damit verantwortlich sind, was ihre Kinder konsumieren. Bei anonymen Bezahlmethoden wie einer Cash-Card zum Aufladen des Guthabens läßt sich das Alter online nicht verifizieren, sondern höchstens beim Händler, der die Karten verkauft.


----------



## Shotay3 (11. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Als Altersnachweis gilt ja oft die Bezahlmethode. Kreditkarte oder Bankkonto und damit auch ein Paypal-Konto gibt es denke ich nicht für Kinder, müßte also über die Eltern laufen, die damit verantwortlich sind, was ihre Kinder konsumieren. Bei anonymen Bezahlmethoden wie einer Cash-Card zum Aufladen des Guthabens läßt sich das Alter online nicht verifizieren, sondern höchstens beim Händler, der die Karten verkauft.



Also ich hab mein PayPal Konto seitdem ich 14 bin. Keine Ahnung wie das Heute bei neuen Anmeldungen läuft, aber damals war es aufjedenfall kein Problem. Bin nun 26 btw. ist also auch gute 12 jährchen her.  Mit Sicherheit musste ich damals ein falsches Alter angeben, aber nun ja  so sind wir doch alle als jugendliche.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Als Altersnachweis gilt ja oft die Bezahlmethode. Kreditkarte oder Bankkonto und damit auch ein Paypal-Konto gibt es denke ich nicht für Kinder, müßte also über die Eltern laufen, die damit verantwortlich sind, was ihre Kinder konsumieren.


Leider sehen es die Portale a la Steam & GoG etwas anders, Spiele ohne Alternfreigabe werden da knallhart mal selbst für "Erwachsene in Begleitung ihrer Großeltern" gesperrt.
Glücklicherweise konnte ich in dem engen Zeitfenster bei GoG eine Dying Light Version nebst Addon erwerben.


----------

